# Passenger adds a stop or drive-thru



## Crystal Clark (Jul 7, 2018)

What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Tell them you can drop them off, but you can not wait. They can do their "shopping" and when they are done, just push the button and one of us will come back and pick them up. We are very busy today and a lot of people are waiting for rides.

Do not get stuck working for 8 cents a minute!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Say no.

Explain in a nice way that it's very busy and you don't get paid if you're not moving.
Tell them you get paid miles, not time.

Be firm.
You'll be happy to drop them off, but you can't wait.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

As soon as they go inside end the ride and be off on your merry way


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Make sure they bring everything of theirs into whatever store they go into, then ended the ride and leave.

If they mention tipping or better yet just give you cash to wait (which, in reality, every rider who wants to make any stops should be doing, period.) then wait if you're comfortable with it.

I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that ****ing rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that &%[email protected]!*ing rude and inconsiderate.


Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)

She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
"But it's $8! What a rip-off!"
Ma'am, if I wait and take you back, I'm going to end up with about $11 for almost two hours work - 15 min to get to you, 15 min here, 15 min back, 60 min waiting at GE. That's less than minimum wage. No. Three minutes max per stop.

***** started screaming that "it is going to be $16 to get to the store and home! This is a rip-off!" 
So I pulled over. Said "this is a safe spot, nice big sidewalk .get out .it's going to cost you $24 now cause you'll need a second Lyft to go the rest of the way ."
They were so surprised. I don't care. Not gonna listen to the screaming for $4.12


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

My mom is from Pittsburgh and some of the Giant Eagles are delivering now. I would also think that the Giant Eagle is on the PAT bus route.
I agree with her...$16 to go round trip is way too high. This is an area where taking public transportation is the only way.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Just wait till they go in the store and end the ride. Why bother getting them angry while their in your car?


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie and tell them I'll wait..

And there's no bus in NK. One stop that takes a flyer to Pittsburgh, and that's it.

She knew the deal and she knew I wouldn't want to wait. Who keeps a driver waiting for an hour? She honestly thought I could wait and take her home after for her $8.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I would have given her a card and said give me a call on the way back and I will do it for $5 cash if I am still in the area.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Make sure they bring everything of theirs into whatever store they go into, then ended the ride and leave.
> 
> If they mention tipping or better yet just give you cash to wait (which, in reality, every rider who wants to make any stops should be doing, period.) then wait if you're comfortable with it.
> 
> I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that &%[email protected]!*ing rude and inconsiderate.


They don't care what you *make*...

They care what they _*spend*_...

Well played...

Rakos


----------



## chicagolyftpiper (Jun 17, 2018)

Had a girl the other day put her purse in the car, then say “I have to run to starbucks down the block, I’ll be right back”. And slam the door. Idiot. I should have driven off and then collected the return fee for bringing her purse back to her later.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

To me it is not always cut-and-dry. I always do an assessment. I live in the land of Dunkin Donuts. I get many requests where pax want to go to Dunks and get a coffee. 90% of the time this is at 4am and pax is going to the airport. I could instinctively say “no” or “you have two minutes” or something like that. But realistically, if I end the ride and drive off, there is no way I am guaranteed my next ride would be coming right away (never mind it being another airport ride).

So to me, I’d rather get paid $0.85 to wait 5 minutes and while pax gets a coffee, then getting paid nothing while waiting 10 – 15 minutes or more waiting on my next ride that I HOPE will go to the airport.

But if it happens at 7am on a Monday morning, I am in the city, and it is surging, I will tell them no-go. That is unless they pre-order through the app so all they have to do is run in a grab it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Another technique is to tell the rider that you charge $1 a minute wait time. Then ask how many minutes will you need? Sometimes that stuns them into reality. Sometimes they will just hand you some cash. 

The reason many riders do this is because they are trying to save the second booking fee at your expense. 

Don't let these riders make you work for 8 cents a minute.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Tell them stops are stops and not stop-and-waits. You don't make any money if your wheels aren't turning. Tell them you're more than happy to end the ride and _try_ to wait for them, but if you get another ping, you'll have to go. This is actually what Uber, according to two different GLH reps I spoke to _wants_ you to do. Uber doesn't make as much if your wheels are idle, either.

When they come out, they can make another request. If you're still there, you may get it. If not, keep it moving.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Tell them you can drop them off, but you can not wait. They can do their "shopping" and when they are done, just push the button and one of us will come back and pick them up. We are very busy today and a lot of people are waiting for rides.
> 
> Do not get stuck working for 8 cents a minute!


*8 cents a minute??* Whats the problem man? That's killing it!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Homie G said:


> *8 cents a minute??* Whats the problem man? That's killing it!


 Heck Yeah! 
I just want to figure out a way to make that $4.80 an hour while I'm sleeping eight hours every night


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Heck Yeah!
> I just want to figure out a way to make that $4.80 an hour while I'm sleeping eight hours every night


Wow! That just gave me a great idea. Just leave your app on when you crash. Accept EVERY ping. Don't reply to any texts or calls from pax. A lot of them will get pizzed and cancel. WE collect cancellation fees. Might not be the best sleep but who cares!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Homie G said:


> *8 cents a minute??* Whats the problem man? That's killing it!


If you stop for coffee, you're on the $0.16\minute clock. That isn't a lot, but $9.60 per hour isn't nothing. If they ask about starbucks, ask if they have the starbucks app or if they called to preorder. Those arent so bad.



Homie G said:


> Wow! That just gave me a great idea. Just leave your app on when you crash. Accept EVERY ping. Don't reply to any texts or calls from pax. A lot of them will get pizzed and cancel. WE collect cancellation fees. Might not be the best sleep but who cares!


Unless you are close to their pickup you get nothing...


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> If you stop for coffee, you're on the $0.16\minute clock. That isn't a lot, but $9.60 per hour isn't nothing. If they ask about starbucks, ask if they have the starbucks app or if they called to preorder. Those arent so bad.
> 
> *
> Unless you are close to their pickup you get nothing.*..


If THEY cancel, your in. I'll just sleep and shart now. 
This S takes a strategy.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Homie G said:


> If THEY cancel, your in. I'll just sleep and shart now.
> This S takes a strategy.


Genius bro


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that &%[email protected]!*ing rude and inconsiderate.


Hahahaha. I've explained (in a calm manner, without profanity) to a number of riders who've mentioned that some drivers don't like to randomly stop at the quickie marts for them that it's because if it's not one of the set trip destinations we get 8 fcking cents a minute. Each time, my ratings had been high or on an uptrend, and then immediately ticked down, after those particular rides.

$4.80/hr. is barely half of the national minimu wage...



UberBeemer said:


> If you stop for coffee, you're on the $0.16\minute clock. That isn't a lot, but $9.60 per hour isn't nothing. If they ask about starbucks, ask if they have the starbucks app or if they called to preorder. Those arent so bad.


We get 8 cents a minute here -- unless they have it listed as one of their destinations. I've checked the fare stubs.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Tell them stops are stops and not stop-and-waits. You don't make any money if your wheels aren't turning. Tell them you're more than happy to end the ride and _try_ to wait for them, but if you get another ping, you'll have to go. This is actually what Uber, according to two different GLH reps I spoke to _wants_ you to do. Uber doesn't make as much if your wheels are idle, either.
> 
> When they come out, they can make another request. If you're still there, you may get it. If not, keep it moving.


But Uber or the GLH will not remove the 1 star you get once you end the ride to go, even though you generously waited 10 minutes for pax to come out, when they said it will be 2. Pax did not follow the T&C by taking longer than 3 minutes. Ubers response is, Don't worry, the 1 star doesn't affect your rating much. The Stop feature needs to be removed. Too much abuse by pax.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> But Uber or the GLH will not remove the 1 star you get once you end the ride to go, even though you generously waited 10 minutes for pax to come out, when they said it will be 2. Pax did not follow the T&C by taking longer than 3 minutes. Ubers response is, Don't worry, the 1 star doesn't affect your rating much. The Stop feature needs to be removed. Too much abuse by pax.


If it is removed, the abuse will be even more widespread. It was not added to help the passengers, but actually to help the driver. The stop feature is what establishes the three minute rule, and puts a cap on how many stops can be added.

Further, so long as you report the passenger immediately, you can get the one star removed, or at least you could up until February of this year. I know this because I've had it done. It would become an obvious matter of the pax being retaliatory because you did your job, which qualifies as being beyond your control. Now, if they have changed it since February, I don't know. I do know that it would not be done by the email or phone support, but by Greenlight Hub support. If the rep that you're speaking to is unfamiliar with the specifics, you can always ask him to upload the specifics to a supervisor, and mention that other drivers have had it done for this very reason, pointing to the mention about ratings in the 180 days of change, because if the ride is ended and you drive away that is not something you should be down rated for. The pack might as well be down rating you because the price of the cigarettes that they purchased in the store went up.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

DelaJoe said:


> My mom is from Pittsburgh and some of the Giant Eagles are delivering now. I would also think that the Giant Eagle is on the PAT bus route.
> I agree with her...$16 to go round trip is way too high. This is an area where taking public transportation is the only way.


you have to get out more-jmo


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> If you stop for coffee, you're on the $0.16\minute clock. That isn't a lot, but $9.60 per hour isn't nothing. If they ask about starbucks, ask if they have the starbucks app or if they called to preorder. Those arent so bad.
> 
> Unless you are close to their pickup you get nothing...


It's not 16 cents a minute in Orlando. It's 8 cents a minute whether you are at Starbucks or the bus station.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

You can get the 1-stars removed, but it takes effort. Just like everything else, you have to force the issue, complain, escalate, rinse, repeat, until you get satisfaction. You have to be a royal PITA.

Just keep it professional, keep making your case. Keep pounding them until they beg for mercy.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Cary Grant said:


> You can get the 1-stars removed, but it takes effort. Just like everything else, you have to force the issue, complain, escalate, rinse, repeat, until you get satisfaction. You have to be a royal PITA.
> 
> Just keep it professional, keep making your case. Keep pounding them until they beg for mercy.


Of course this will take you 20-45 minutes to do. Those are minutes you are not getting paid for. In addition you most likely will be off of the app (missing rides) while you try to fix this mess.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Of course this will take you 20-45 minutes to do. Those are minutes you are not getting paid for. In addition you most likely will be off of the app (missing rides) while you try to fix this mess.


Doesn't take me that long. I use another device to lodge the complaint, when I'm not otherwise driving, so there's exactly zero revenue lost. I use voice to text, so I can dictate response, after response, after response, until I get satisfaction. I do this while I'm auditing variable tolls, takes all of about two minutes per day, and it's a very profitable endeavor.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> Doesn't take me that long. I use another device to lodge the complaint, when I'm not otherwise driving, so there's exactly zero revenue lost. I use voice to text, so I can dictate response, after response, after response, until I get satisfaction. I do this while I'm auditing variable tolls, takes all of about two minutes per day, and it's a very profitable endeavor.


Even going to a GLH or pop-up, if it's near you, can be made to be worth it if you have enough things to make it so.

It's not worth it for that $0.50 they gypped you out of, but that, plus the cancel fee plus that surge that wasn't applied properly plus some unfair downratings, and suddenly it's worth it.

You have to have the initial call/email already in, though, so that you can show you did, indeed, move in a timely fashion. Keep running notes of stuff so you can give them an orderly run-down. The more detailed and orderly, the faster they are to believe you.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If it is removed, the abuse will be even more widespread. It was not added to help the passengers, but actually to help the driver. The stop feature is what establishes the three minute rule, and puts a cap on how many stops can be added.
> 
> Further, so long as you report the passenger immediately, you can get the one star removed, or at least you could up until February of this year. I know this because I've had it done. It would become an obvious matter of the pax being retaliatory because you did your job, which qualifies as being beyond your control. Now, if they have changed it since February, I don't know. I do know that it would not be done by the email or phone support, but by Greenlight Hub support. If the rep that you're speaking to is unfamiliar with the specifics, you can always ask him to upload the specifics to a supervisor, and mention that other drivers have had it done for this very reason, pointing to the mention about ratings in the 180 days of change, because if the ride is ended and you drive away that is not something you should be down rated for. The pack might as well be down rating you because the price of the cigarettes that they purchased in the store went up.


I couldn't disagree more. Uber needs to present itself as a point A to B service. Any stop a driver makes for pax would be considered purely a favor to them. Adding stops entitles the pax, thus leading to abuse. Cant abuse a feature that doesn't exist. The only 1 stars I've received is from pax stops taking entirely too long. If waiting times rates increased (say, .30/min) during stops, then extended waits would be acceptable. Stop helps drivers? You're funny.

I did report the 1 star immediately. The response was as I said earlier, "Don't worry, the 1 star, or even a few, has little effect on your ratings since it is based on average of many rides." I followed, with pax not following T&C and through no fault of mine, and Uber's response was they are unable to manually change a pax rating unless the pax contacts them to change it.

Going to the GLH is at least an hour wait at any given time of the day, that I've experienced. And the few times I've been there, they just rehashed what is said in email or phone support, reading from the same scripts.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If waiting times rates increased (say, .30/min) during stops, then extended waits would be acceptable.
> 
> I did report the 1 star immediately. The response was as I said earlier, "Don't worry, the 1 star, or even a few, has little effect on your ratings since it is based on average of many rides."


I've thought from the beginning bumping up the time pay for rides (while keeping distance pay at least the same) would be the most logical thing for drivers, both from the standpoint of the absurdity of pay in ridiculoualy heavy traffic and for the random stops at stores people like to make.

And considering you don't get to see specific rider's driver ratings and they don't have to give ANY justifying statement of reasoning to their low ratings, you could spend a lot of time in both the ratings guessing games and actually dcking around with customer support over them.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> It's not 16 cents a minute in Orlando. It's 8 cents a minute whether you are at Starbucks or the bus station.


Sorry to hear it. I didn't intend to rub anyone's nose in it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Sorry to hear it. I didn't intend to rub anyone's nose in it.


8 cents a minute? how much Gasoline does a car burn in a minute? asking for a friend?jmo



Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


I googled AAA they say on avg, you use a 1/4 of a gallon of gas every 15 minutes while idling?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am sure that depends on what type of engine. What I know is, you get 0 mpg with the engine running while parked...


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

I just say if u want to stop you have to buy me somthing..they always have agreed..but this is usaully a 7 11 stop.il ask for a large bottle water or a monster cuz im going to buy those anyways..i have also gotten some great burritoes for stopping at taco shops drive through..those run about 7 dollars never have i been told no by pax..but if its surging i wont make any stops..


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Supersponge said:


> I just say if u want to stop you have to buy me somthing..they always have agreed..but this is usaully a 7 11 stop.il ask for a large bottle water or a monster cuz im going to buy those anyways..i have also gotten some great burritoes for stopping at taco shops drive through..those run about 7 dollars never have i been told no by pax..but if its surging i wont make any stops..


There's a difference between pax asking for a favor to stop or drive-thru while going to point A to B, and pax entitled to a stop because its added in the ride through the app. Telling pax you wont stop, even though they ordered it, is asking for a 1 star. And that's the point. Its a no win for the driver. Do it and pax takes a long time, you screwed on time and pay. Don't do it or leave after elapse time, and its a guarantee low rating, possible report, or worse, a false report leading to hold or deactivation.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There's a difference between pax asking for a favor to stop or drive-thru while going to point A to B, and pax entitled to a stop because its added in the ride through the app. Telling pax you wont stop, even though they ordered it, is asking for a 1 star. And that's the point. Its a no win for the driver. Do it and pax takes a long time, you screwed on time and pay. Don't do it or leave after elapse time, and its a guarantee low rating, possible report, or worse, a false report leading to hold or deactivation.


If the stop is added in app as stop one or two than yes its a stop il have to make..but if they ask for drivethrough or stop at store thats wuts worked for me..its usaully young drunk pax..im not to old myself so i know how to talk to most of these people..thats just me..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I couldn't disagree more. Uber needs to present itself as a point A to B service. Any stop a driver makes for pax would be considered purely a favor to them. Adding stops entitles the pax, thus leading to abuse. Cant abuse a feature that doesn't exist. The only 1 stars I've received is from pax stops taking entirely too long. If waiting times rates increased (say, .30/min) during stops, then extended waits would be acceptable. Stop helps drivers? You're funny.
> 
> I did report the 1 star immediately. The response was as I said earlier, "Don't worry, the 1 star, or even a few, has little effect on your ratings since it is based on average of many rides." I followed, with pax not following T&C and through no fault of mine, and Uber's response was they are unable to manually change a pax rating unless the pax contacts them to change it.
> 
> Going to the GLH is at least an hour wait at any given time of the day, that I've experienced. And the few times I've been there, they just rehashed what is said in email or phone support, reading from the same scripts.


Phone/email can't change it. GLH can. I've had it done. They lied to you. Not sure why.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a couple of questions to all that dislike making stops. Is it the type of stop you object to? Are there some types that are ok?

How long do you estimate these stops add to a trip, on average?

I ask this because I haven't had many that I found objectionable. Usually, they're for smokes, or for picking up a 6er or a 12.

I don't do drive-thru food stops anymore, only because people can't help themselves, and wind up digging in while we are driving, even though I made them promise not to.

The cigarette or beer stops are usually fairly quick. Sometimes I can even lock the car and go use a mens room.

In any event, I turn off the car. So for 9 or 10 minutes, I am getting paid (peanuts) but burning no gas, putting no wear on the car, and sometimes having a much needed pit stop.

I don't think I could have taken another trip in that amount of time, so it seems to me, a bird in the hand is better than nothing.

Do you guys feel you might have scored another trip instead? Or finding riders are treating you disrespectfully?

Again, just asking, not judging. Call it an informal survey.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


NO STOPS. PERIOD.
If they insist, be sure you have them take everything they own with them so you can drive away. If they attempt to leave and try to leave an "anchor" be sure to stop them and tell them to take it or you will leave it on the curb.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Tell them u have a scheduled ride coming up to Mexico


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> If you stop for coffee, you're on the $0.16\minute clock. That isn't a lot, but $9.60 per hour isn't nothing. If they ask about starbucks, ask if they have the starbucks app or if they called to preorder. Those arent so bad.
> 
> Unless you are close to their pickup you get nothing...


It depends where you are. If you're getting 16c/ minute, that's higher than many.
If it's hot or cold and you have to run your car you're definitely below minimum wage. Still wearing out the motor and burning gas. And not even a tax deduction.



SuzeCB said:


> If it is removed, the abuse will be even more widespread. It was not added to help the passengers, but actually to help the driver. The stop feature is what establishes the three minute rule, and puts a cap on how many stops can be added.
> 
> Further, so long as you report the passenger immediately, you can get the one star removed, or at least you could up until February of this year. I know this because I've had it done. It would become an obvious matter of the pax being retaliatory because you did your job, which qualifies as being beyond your control. Now, if they have changed it since February, I don't know. I do know that it would not be done by the email or phone support, but by Greenlight Hub support. If the rep that you're speaking to is unfamiliar with the specifics, you can always ask him to upload the specifics to a supervisor, and mention that other drivers have had it done for this very reason, pointing to the mention about ratings in the 180 days of change, because if the ride is ended and you drive away that is not something you should be down rated for. The pack might as well be down rating you because the price of the cigarettes that they purchased in the store went up.


Yeah, who has time for Greenlight hub every day?


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

I’m not stopping for anybody


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> I'm not stopping for anybody


Do passengers have to get a running start, then jump in a window?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It depends where you are. If you're getting 16c/ minute, that's higher than many.
> If it's hot or cold and you have to run your car you're definitely below minimum wage. Still wearing out the motor and burning gas. And not even a tax deduction.
> 
> Yeah, who has time for Greenlight hub every day?


I never said go everyday. What I have suggested repeatedly on the Forum is that you make your initial claim for whatever with email or phone support, and if they don't end up doing what is supposed to be done, as they often don't, you keep a log of this and when it adds up to being enough to justify it, then you go to a Greenlight hub or pop up and get it all taken care of in one visit. So long as you made the initial complaint quickly, you won't be told it's too old. Of course, you can't wait 6 months and then expect them to fix something.

And, of course, the trip is not going to be worth it for everyone. But if you want something fixed, sometimes it's the only way. Complaining about people on the other side of the world that are not actually Uber employees being unable to do something that you need them to do every single time is unreasonable. And there is a specific reason that Uber has sent this business over to these call center that are separate entities outside of Uber's corporate structure. One reason is that it is less expensive. I mean flat-out, legitimately less expensive than having to provide employees with pay and benefits and workers compensation. The other reason is that they know that these people are not going to be able to relate to everything you call them about, regardless of how legitimate your claim is. I'm not going to say that Uber deliberately keeps them in the dark, because I don't know that they do, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did. They know that the vast majority of drivers will accept the answers that they are given in email or on the phone because they will consider making the trip to the Greenlight Hub to be too much work.

If you steal $1,000 from one person, everyone will condemn you for the Thief that you are. If you steal $1 from 1000 people, everyone will tell those people but they are being petty for complaining. Meanwhile, you still stole $1,000.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Rate them 1-Star


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


I usually say 5 minutes, and they usually give 1 star.

The blessing with Lyft is: If you cancel at drop off, then they can't rate you, but you will need to call in and get the fare calculated manually.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Every other passenger in Charlotte wants me to do a quick stop at the gas station, either food, drink or smokes. I tell them only if they tip, no additional charge. Last night the guy tipped me $10 for a 2 minute stops for smokes, in addition he was a surge ride. Shitty surge at $2.75, but nonetheless a surge on a $9 ride. I also have pax buy me ice tea or offer to if I stop. It's so slow here right now, I don't mind the stop. I sometimes go in to use the facilities.


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

It just depends. The really great pax going 2 hours from the airport that added stops at CVS(to pick up some toiletries) and then ordered Zaxby's along the way, for both herself and me? Yeah I'm pretty happy to stop and wait for her. OTOH her husband is an Uber/Lyft driver and she knows the deal, and even tipped me in cash. She can make as many stops as she needs.

The four drunk guys from the strip club who tip me $10 in cash to wait for them at a convenience store while they get some more beers on the way back to their hotel room? Sure. Then they tipped cash at the end. $20 cash on a $6 fare. I'll wait for them.

The lady who's just cheap and doesn't want to order two Ubers while she does her Sunday grocery shopping? I tell them I'll wait 3-5 minutes tops, then I'm ending the trip. I'm not making enough to sit in my AC'd car while it isn't moving, just burning gas.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Unless your in a High Demand area or surging, it's better to wait , hopefully no more than 10 minutes. I politely tell riders "That it was (do not use the word You here, ) agreed upon in Lyft/Ubers TOS.", cause they never read it. I so much like Lyfts rating system better, cept the 100 rated trips part. 

If I know it's going to be short I try and make it look like I'm doing them a favor by saving them another booking fee, which is now $3.30 Ugh...

After 2 minutes the car gets shut off. Even when it's 100*'s here. So far haven't had to get out while waiting for them. It's also a good time to use the bathroom depending on location.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Wow! That just gave me a great idea. Just leave your app on when you crash. Accept EVERY ping. Don't reply to any texts or calls from pax. A lot of them will get pizzed and cancel. WE collect cancellation fees. Might not be the best sleep but who cares!


Which is why the app will put you on timeout after too many nonaccepts.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Don't let these riders make you work for 8 cents a minute.


Exactly, most people think 8 cents a min is good and cannot do the math and need a calculator lol

When I used to do sales I used a calculator to show them how much things cost using a calculator in front of them as most people cannot do basic math in their heads anymore


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

At the very least if a pax requests to go through a drive thru they better be buying me a bite to eat. Or a coffee.


----------



## Hoy (Aug 18, 2016)

pax can add stops and change destination... are we saying we don't drive them to their desired destination.?


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Hoy said:


> pax can add stops and change destination... are we saying we don't drive them to their desired destination.?


We are saying we will drive them to their desired destination, but when there are waypoints along the route, we will pause no longer than 180 to 300 seconds before we assume they no longer wish to continue their journey in our conveyance.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

You said "they have to wait in line"
You don't have to wait.
I do it only for my regular passengers, who APPRECIATE the ride.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> We are saying we will drive them to their desired destination, but when there are waypoints along the route, we will pause no longer than 180 to 300 seconds before we assume they no longer wish to continue their journey in our conveyance.


Booted 2 in the last month. Start ragging on my azz in my ride and its rock kicking time.


----------



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


I think Uber needs to start charging a fee for each stop. Maybe at $5?



MaddMattG said:


> Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)
> 
> She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
> I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
> ...


The waiting Fee should be at least $1/Minute after the first 5. As soon as you've been waiting 5 Minutes they should be charged 5 and then $1 a minute.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Another technique is to tell the rider that you charge $1 a minute wait time. Then ask how many minutes will you need? Sometimes that stuns them into reality. Sometimes they will just hand you some cash.
> 
> The reason many riders do this is because they are trying to save the second booking fee at your expense.
> 
> Don't let these riders make you work for 8 cents a minute.


I can do that, but not everybody can.
And they will tell you OK I will tip you in the app., you know the rest.....


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I think Uber needs to start charging a fee for each stop. Maybe at $5?
> 
> The waiting Fee should be at least $1/Minute after the first 5. As soon as you've been waiting 5 Minutes they should be charged 5 and then $1 a minute.


Screw waiting 5 min. 2 bills a min from when they get out. Time is $


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Before you follow anyones advise, you may want to review Uber's rules on stops......

If a rider requests a stop and enters it into the trip, the driver must make the stop. However, that stop can only be 3 minutes. After 3 minutes you can close the trip, take your 1-star and move on. Oh and if you are in a drive thru line....good luck getting the riders out.

Be careful. Riders are getting smart and will complain to Uber over the smallest things. Think it through to avoid being deactivated.

Just saying


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Drive thru lines are the worst. They wanna eat but they can't buy food if they're not in a car (at night when lobby is closed). And I'm not gonna sit for 25 minutes.

I refuse unless it's out in their neighborhood with no line. Use it as an excuse to give out your ubereats referral code.


----------



## uber_trooper (Apr 16, 2018)

$20 per minute of wait time and they can pay in the app in the form of a tip. Before they get out.


----------



## MrMahogany (Jun 14, 2017)

I would happily find the Parking space nearest the door, and let them go get their beverage. 

I would even ask them if they would like to wait in the car, and I will gladly go inside to get their order. 

We gotta give the pax the best service possible. It’s what they get when they pay us their hard earned money. Anything less is UberUnacceptable


----------



## Mark James (Sep 21, 2017)

Are we covered by insurance if we go off route and stop at a drive thru? What happens is someone slams into my car (while I am waiting at the drive thru) and my passenger is injured? Am I am only covered by uber insurance going point A to point B (not stopping at a drive thru) ?


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm fine with unless it's less than 5 min tops, but no stops in ghetto.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MaddMattG said:


> Drive thru lines are the worst. They wanna eat but they can't buy food if they're not in a car (at night when lobby is closed). And I'm not gonna sit for 25 minutes.
> 
> I refuse unless it's out in their neighborhood with no line. Use it as an excuse to give out your ubereats referral code.


But then you wait in line at the drive thru anyway, and have to walk their food the the door.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

In Austin I always tell them I am not 'Favor' lol and to order a favor instead, that does the trick because favor here is a verb like Uber is "I am not favor" anyways thankfully these pax get that term and move it on https://m.favordelivery.com/


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Smile. .
Do the job...
Rate them poorly. They are not 5 star clients period!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


End trip. Lol


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> But then you wait in line at the drive thru anyway, and have to walk their food the the door.


Nope. Some schlub who chooses to do UberEats can wait in that drive thru and walk the food to the door.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MaddMattG said:


> Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)
> 
> She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
> I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
> ...


Smart thinking and amazing way to end a bad ride at just the right time - you did the best possible thing given the scenario for sure! What a dingleberry - I think I would have had to do the same exact thing. You just can't have that kind of person in your car with a rating system as ridiculous and unfair as Uber's and the pax's inclination to complain and put a driver's livelihood in jeopardy because they are cheaper than a ***** on Sunday night. How frigging cheap can a person get? Jebus Almighty.

What is wrong with these people ? It really makes me curious about people's mindset and their general [distorted] outlook on the world around them.

She learned a lesson I hope. Although that type of pax never seems to learn, do they?

Nice job on quick thinking and maneuvering to work things to your advantage. That's a sour grape for sure.



here2der said:


> Hahahaha. I've explained (in a calm manner, without profanity) to a number of riders who've mentioned that some drivers don't like to randomly stop at the quickie marts for them that it's because if it's not one of the set trip destinations we get 8 fcking cents a minute. Each time, my ratings had been high or on an uptrend, and then immediately ticked down, after those particular rides.
> 
> $4.80/hr. is barely half of the national minimu wage...
> 
> We get 8 cents a minute here -- unless they have it listed as one of their destinations. I've checked the fare stubs.


Yeah I think LA is .11 cents per minute. Essentially ZERO because it's more embarrassing to say I get paid $5.60 per hour than it is to say I receive nothing hourly.



uber_trooper said:


> $20 per minute of wait time and they can pay in the app in the form of a tip. Before they get out.


Yes! Now that they can tip mid-trip, drivers can and should WATCH their pax add a tip before agreeing to go through drive through.

I'm done with the bullshit Richardhead promises and then later never receiving my agreed-upon tip for doing my end of the promise and wasting 10 minutes of my precious time, and getting so frustrated that I want to drive to pax's apartment and poke their eardrums out with my Freddie Kreuger letter opener.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Lol @richardhead.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Say "You know, I get paid $___ an hour at my real job. My time is worth more than ___ cents a minute."

They might not like it, but who cares?We're out there to make money, not wait for some imbecile to finish shopping. If buy me a coffee, then I might be more lenient.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Hoy said:


> pax can add stops and change destination... are we saying we don't drive them to their desired destination.?


Depending on the time of day and of the week yes



Jazzbaseball said:


> I think Uber needs to start charging a fee for each stop. Maybe at $5?
> 
> The waiting Fee should be at least $1/Minute after the first 5. As soon as you've been waiting 5 Minutes they should be charged 5 and then $1 a minute.


Great idea, uber will pay you $3 per stop and $0.40/min


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

MaddMattG said:


> Nope. Some schlub who chooses to do UberEats can wait in that drive thru and walk the food to the door.


Sorry. I assumed you did eats.

Not sure why, but threads like this remind me of Steve Martin:
"I'm so mad at my mother... the other day, she called and asked to borrow _ten dollars_ for some _food!_ I said, hey! I work for a living!"

"So we worked it out. She's coming over later to move my barbells to the attic..."


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Used to hate stops now I am lovin it. 
If they ask you to go drive through- make a stinky face complain that Uber/Lyft doesn’t pay for wait time. “But some customers add couple bucks as a tip and I am fine with it. At least I’ll get paid “ They always agree and it’s always minimum $5 tip. Got one today too.
I look at drive through as extra revenue. However this trick is hard to do if they pre-schedule the stop


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uber needs to up the fee they charge for wait times. This is the only way passengers will change. About half the people take 3-5 minutes to come out because they don't value our time. Add that to the "quick" stops some people request and I end up wasting at least an hour of each day waiting. Every time you take one of Uber's surveys, mention how unfair the low fee for wait time is. Maybe the'll eventually increase it???


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MaddMattG said:


> Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)
> 
> She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
> I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
> ...


Yeah she might pay $8 each way to Lyft but we only get about $3.50 of that. Of course she probably 1*'d you. It seems like it is always the short rides doing that.



SuzeCB said:


> Tell them stops are stops and not stop-and-waits. You don't make any money if your wheels aren't turning. Tell them you're more than happy to end the ride and _try_ to wait for them, but if you get another ping, you'll have to go. This is actually what Uber, according to two different GLH reps I spoke to _wants_ you to do. Uber doesn't make as much if your wheels are idle, either.
> 
> When they come out, they can make another request. If you're still there, you may get it. If not, keep it moving.


That is actually probably the best way (in addition to making sure they take all their stuff with them at the stop). Then after about a minute or so end the trip and drive off. This way they won't fight about it with you either where it will escalate. The only risks are a 1* and a false report. However a certain percentage will just assume that you got another trip.

Another variation I found which works with some riders is to tell them that you will stay in the parking lot (but do not specify exactly where you will be in the lot otherwise they might try to do it off the app for the return trip) but you will have to end the trip. If you get another trip while they are shopping you will take it but if not when they request again they will probably get you (of course they likely won't because Uber doesn't really give it to the closest driver, but whatever). This is usually far less confrontational than just flat out refusing the stop.

In general if it seems like it will be under 5 minutes, I don't mind. If it is a grocery store, bank or pawn shop then NO.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Once they get off, just select complete trip.......make sure they dont leave anything in the car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


It's rare so I usually do it unless I've already accepted another ride. I try to give each rider the best possible Uber experience but I put a five minute time limit on waiting.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


The only time I've ever allowed drive-thru was on LUX during an 6.5X surge on NYE; I initially told the guys "no", but when they tossed a $100 bill on my dash for a tip I caved in and agreed to sit in the long line at Whataburger- thankfully they also had me drive to the a location across town.

I had offered one other Lux rider to go through the drive thru (on a ride from Austin to Dallas), but he said he preferred to eat in a restaurant instead of the car.

Anyone other than a pricey Lux ride gets dropped off at the restaurant


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

If picking up on lyft (lux only) I will not do drive thru, If picked up on taxi call, I will do them, but it will add $10 to the fare. I have put into my square pos to add extra stops, wait time ( $1 min after 5 min ), and then the mileage based fare. I don't even tell em it's costing them anything, I just add it to the bill, let em read the receipt.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Make sure they bring everything of theirs into whatever store they go into, then ended the ride and leave.
> 
> If they mention tipping or better yet just give you cash to wait (which, in reality, every rider who wants to make any stops should be doing, period.) then wait if you're comfortable with it.
> 
> I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that &%[email protected]!*ing rude and inconsiderate.


spoken like a true OG. thats the number 1 sign of a shitty pax... leave their shit in the car so u cant leave. ... had a hood rat family try this with me on a 12 minute trip. they were going to a birthday party had three kids with them to adults they left some cheap ass GIF with the balloon tied to the bag in the car when they went into Walgreens to look for a happy birthday card . after 10 minutes I asked her kids to please go inside to look for them parents . i threw the gift out the window and cancelled the shit out of that ride


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> As soon as they go inside end the ride and be off on your merry way


Then they can rate u 2 stars and then get kicked... smh


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Make sure they bring everything of theirs into whatever store they go into, then ended the ride and leave.
> 
> If they mention tipping or better yet just give you cash to wait (which, in reality, every rider who wants to make any stops should be doing, period.) then wait if you're comfortable with it.
> 
> I want to believe that passengers simply don't understand that drivers aren't making anything unless they're driving. I mean, could passengers really be so entitled that they're actually OK with their driver not making anything for 10 minutes? I'd hope no one is that &%[email protected]!*ing rude and inconsiderate.


They *are* that entitled and selfish. No matter that I explain the economics of Ubering to them, pax just DGAF because they lust after cheap rides. They don't realize once uber's driverless, they'll increase the rates radically. lol



MaddMattG said:


> Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)
> 
> She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
> I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
> ...


Lyft pax are the worst. I think they target low-income people who have no clue as to the operating expenses of cars. Plus, they seriously don't care about the costs (in time or other expenses) to the driver. Not one tiny bit.



DelaJoe said:


> My mom is from Pittsburgh and some of the Giant Eagles are delivering now. I would also think that the Giant Eagle is on the PAT bus route.
> I agree with her...$16 to go round trip is way too high. This is an area where taking public transportation is the only way.


Precisely, this type of pax belongs on the bus. Always have and always will.



jazzapt said:


> To me it is not always cut-and-dry. I always do an assessment. I live in the land of Dunkin Donuts. I get many requests where pax want to go to Dunks and get a coffee. 90% of the time this is at 4am and pax is going to the airport. I could instinctively say "no" or "you have two minutes" or something like that. But realistically, if I end the ride and drive off, there is no way I am guaranteed my next ride would be coming right away (never mind it being another airport ride).
> 
> So to me, I'd rather get paid $0.85 to wait 5 minutes and while pax gets a coffee, then getting paid nothing while waiting 10 - 15 minutes or more waiting on my next ride that I HOPE will go to the airport.
> 
> But if it happens at 7am on a Monday morning, I am in the city, and it is surging, I will tell them no-go. That is unless they pre-order through the app so all they have to do is run in a grab it.


Except I don't allow food or drinks in my car. Unless the drink is in a sturdy rigid container with a secure top.



SuzeCB said:


> If it is removed, the abuse will be even more widespread. It was not added to help the passengers, but actually to help the driver. The stop feature is what establishes the three minute rule, and puts a cap on how many stops can be added.
> 
> Further, so long as you report the passenger immediately, you can get the one star removed, or at least you could up until February of this year. I know this because I've had it done. It would become an obvious matter of the pax being retaliatory because you did your job, which qualifies as being beyond your control. Now, if they have changed it since February, I don't know. I do know that it would not be done by the email or phone support, but by Greenlight Hub support. If the rep that you're speaking to is unfamiliar with the specifics, you can always ask him to upload the specifics to a supervisor, and mention that other drivers have had it done for this very reason, pointing to the mention about ratings in the 180 days of change, because if the ride is ended and you drive away that is not something you should be down rated for. The pack might as well be down rating you because the price of the cigarettes that they purchased in the store went up.


My stops are almost always Lyft, not Uber if I can recall at all. Either way, it would seem neither company emphasizes that stops are supposed to be no more than 3 minutes. In my town where it can get up to 115 degrees in the summer, even more than one minute is WRONG on so many levels. No, I'm not going to idle my car with the A/C on... Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Simple for me. If it’s surging at 3+, and you’re going home on a 3X or higher surge, take as long as you like! Getting paid 48 cents a minute in a 4x surge ride is living the dream. I hope they shop 2 hours!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Unless your in a High Demand area or surging, it's better to wait , hopefully no more than 10 minutes. I politely tell riders "That it was (do not use the word You here, ) agreed upon in Lyft/Ubers TOS.", cause they never read it. I so much like Lyfts rating system better, cept the 100 rated trips part.
> 
> If I know it's going to be short I try and make it look like I'm doing them a favor by saving them another booking fee, which is now $3.30 Ugh...
> 
> After 2 minutes the car gets shut off. Even when it's 100*'s here. So far haven't had to get out while waiting for them. It's also a good time to use the bathroom depending on location.


NO TEN MINUTE WAITING! That just encourages them to behave badly and be disrespectful to future drivers ("Other Uber drivers do it!").



MrMahogany said:


> I would happily find the Parking space nearest the door, and let them go get their beverage.
> 
> I would even ask them if they would like to wait in the car, and I will gladly go inside to get their order.
> 
> We gotta give the pax the best service possible. It's what they get when they pay us their hard earned money. Anything less is UberUnacceptable


WTF?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

MaddMattG said:


> Yesterday I picked up two ladies that wanted to go to Giant Eagle grocery store. Asked me if I could make it a round trip "cause $8 doesn't seem to get us very far!" I told them, no, I can't wait while you shop (they had a three page list and a huge pile of coupons!)
> 
> She kept *****ing about it. Said "well we went clear to xyz place that's twice as far for the same price so I want a round trip cause $8 is a lot of money!"
> I said, lady, you're going to be in there for an hour. I can wait 3-5 minutes and that's it.
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU! I have never run into this but I'm glad you got them OUT!



Homie G said:


> Wow! That just gave me a great idea. Just leave your app on when you crash. Accept EVERY ping. Don't reply to any texts or calls from pax. A lot of them will get pizzed and cancel. WE collect cancellation fees. Might not be the best sleep but who cares!


I like that. You're ratings will probably dip but who pays attention to those anyway?



fusionuber said:


> spoken like a true OG. thats the number 1 sign of a shitty pax... leave their shit in the car so u cant leave. ... had a hood rat family try this with me on a 12 minute trip. they were going to a birthday party had three kids with them to adults they left some cheap ass GIF with the balloon tied to the bag in the car when they went into Walgreens to look for a happy birthday card . after 10 minutes I asked her kids to please go inside to look for them parents . i threw the gift out the window and cancelled the shit out of that ride


That's funny!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

djfx said:


> Then they can rate u 2 stars and then get kicked... smh


Starbucks said I can't use Uber stars for drinks


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Long rides in high surge or Black/Black XL calls get drive thru with no questions asked. Despite these people already paying more for the ride, they are usually conscious enough to still value your time on any stops.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Uber needs to up the fee they charge for wait times. This is the only way passengers will change. About half the people take 3-5 minutes to come out because they don't value our time. Add that to the "quick" stops some people request and I end up wasting at least an hour of each day waiting. Every time you take one of Uber's surveys, mention how unfair the low fee for wait time is. Maybe the'll eventually increase it???


This is the entire problem with ride share. We are not being adequately compensated for our time and cost. I try to minimize my time in traffic and take only profitable long haul runs. Sitting at a drive through for 10-15 minutes is not worth it. Will I stop for someone going on an airport run or taking a trip that I know will be somewhat profitable?sure. Short trips when people are baked out of their mind going to taco bell is a non starter. I always tell my passengers a previous passenger has ruined it for them, and I no longer allow food in my car. I don't want it smelling like burgers, tacos, or whatever else they may have when the next person gets in my vehicle. Sometimes they'll try and argue with me, but guess what my car doesn't move. If we were paid the same amount per mile to wait per minute it would be worth it.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

This is sort of an art form and I think it depends on the circumstance. The worse experience was with a PhD student from UTA. I waited for him for nearly 20 minutes at Walmart so that he could get some groceries since he had just landed from his native Germany from a Christmass visit and had no food at the dorm.
I had zero dollars for that wasted time, however, he did had a very interesting conversation on the ride, and the ride was not all that terrible, paid about 30 some dollars if I recall correctly. I also didn't ding him for not paying a tip since in Europe tips are rare and even considered insulting.

On other rides, I have been very successful. I have got free food, like whole meals from Whataburger and such and a 10 dollar tip on top of that. One time, I got a 40 dollar cash tip because I waited for these two ladies to buy an Apple Watch, and it wasn't that bad, it took them about 10 minutes at an Apple store.

My best was once that I gave a ride to a retired Dallas Cowboys kicker. He is a hell of a guy and I even made some business contacts that became very profitable for my real job. He wanted tacos from a gas station from downtown Dallas, and that place was packed. I waited for nearly half an hour but he not only brought me some delicious tacos, but he was so entertaining to talk to that we parked outside his condo and ended up chatting away for nearly an hour while we ate our tacos and him his beer me my coke. I still text him regularly and we had met for dinner a couple of times after this, I still send him leads for his business and he still sends me commissions and leads for mine.

While I see and completely understand how annoying it is to be asked to wait or go through a drive-through, like the one time I was stuck at a Jack in the Box while there was this giant surge going on in the area, I have won more than lost by being cordial and patient.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Buy me a drink and a lemon square and we are good but if not cancel, collect fee (or not) and go. I don't usually do a second stop only if it makes $en$e to me.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


I do this:
I tell the rider I'll wait for a maximum of 3 minutes then I'll have to leave. If the rider accepts that and is longer than 3 minutes, I let Uber know the rider let the car and has not returned and is not answering the cell phone. Then is finsish the trip and leave. If the rider left anything in the car, that goes in the thrunk for a return fee. This has happened twice in 3 years and once before the return fee was around.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

yoyolate said:


> This is sort of an art form and I think it depends on the circumstance. The worse experience was with a PhD student from UTA. I waited for him for nearly 20 minutes at Walmart so that he could get some groceries since he had just landed from his native Germany from a Christmass visit and had no food at the dorm.
> I had zero dollars for that wasted time, however, he did had a very interesting conversation on the ride, and the ride was not all that terrible, paid about 30 some dollars if I recall correctly. I also didn't ding him for not paying a tip since in Europe tips are rare and even considered insulting.
> 
> On other rides, I have been very successful. I have got free food, like whole meals from Whataburger and such and a 10 dollar tip on top of that. One time, I got a 40 dollar cash tip because I waited for these two ladies to buy an Apple Watch, and it wasn't that bad, it took them about 10 minutes at an Apple store.
> ...


For every good experience with a drive thru, there are many pax who want it because they are entitled and don't care about wasting your time. Of course I will do it if I'm on a profitable ride.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

I always feel conflicted cause I hate doing it for drive thrus but for peeps on fixed income that truly need groceries I feel for their plight. As best I can tell, the booking fee is the only extra charge they would incur for me ending the trip and having to request again so I wish the Ridgeshare companies would put a time limit. If you request another trip within 20 minutes of your last one, then the booking fee of waived. Of course, would Uber ever give up a dollar, abso-effing-lutely NOT.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

The thing is, after about 10 minutes, the time is more than another booking fee, so it's more expensive for them to have us wait. It is NOT really a frugality issue, it's an "I'm super important and I waited for you to pick me up at home and I am NOT ABOUT TO WAIT AGAIN WHEN IM DONE." Issue.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

MaddMattG said:


> The thing is, after about 10 minutes, the time is more than another booking fee, so it's more expensive for them to have us wait. It is NOT really a frugality issue, it's an "I'm super important and I waited for you to pick me up at home and I am NOT ABOUT TO WAIT AGAIN WHEN IM DONE." Issue.


The ones who want a round trip less than 2 miles away also save on an additional minimum fare. If you do a round trip to a store 1 mike away (2 miles total), the total trip is short enough to only pay the minimum (or just barely above it) so the pax only pays once. If they have to request again they have to pay another minimum charge, so th super cheap pax know this and try to pull one over on th driver by making them wait. Same thing when they ask for an additional stop within a short distance from the pickup to destination. I no longer do these types of stops unless it is very quick or I'm on a profitable trip, or with a tip


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I just took the pricing details for a min fare trip I had yesterday. 1.3 miles.

Passenger paid 6.45. 5 min waiting and round trip mileage brings it to 11.03, 15 min to 12.73. so 16 min on a 1.3 mile trip would be more expensive. No one is in and out of a grocery store (actual grocery not a cstore) in 15 min or less. So yeah, it's more expensive for them to have me wait. And I make less than if it was two trips. It's literally worse for both driver and passenger financially.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Get the **** out of the car you ****ing asshole


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can Watch your fuel economy go Down 3-4 m.p.g.
At a Single drive through stop !

Terrible for the Planet !

Worse for your Wallet !

O darn.
My shift Just Ended

Bye bye !


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


So take them to starbucks, end trip, 1 star them, and if they leave any items behind toss them outside. Go on to next trip.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


You do it. It's your job



DelaJoe said:


> I would have given her a card and said give me a call on the way back and I will do it for $5 cash if I am still in the area.


That's illegal


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You do it. It's your job


It is not your job. It is totally optional to wait. Either service will confirm this for you. The stops are for loading/unloading passengers any waiting you do beyond that is at your personal option or a private arrangement between you and the rider.

You can contact support and they will confirm you are welcome to end all rides at the first stop.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Crystal Clark said:


> What does everyone do when a rider adds a stop to Starbucks and they have to wait in line. We dont get paid any more....what do you guys do?


Hey ants, there is an easy fix for this situation - only accept Pool/Shared rides. Tell them you cannot wait because you'll have other pax waiting and that would interfere with the 60-70% fare grab that U/L is prying out of my pocket for Pool/Shared rides.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Rating Protection:

Just pull up to Starbucks, park the car, then ask to see their phone because they "didn't do it right". Once you have their phone and are in the Uber passenger application, just cancel the ride (they can't rate you), and tell them to get out. If they refuse to get out, dial the non-emergency line to local police and put it on speaker phone that someone is trespassing in your vehicle and you need assistance.

DGAF about rating:

Pull up to Starbucks parking spot, tell them that the drive thru always messed up "double orders" and that you want something as well. Turn your car off, they will get out, act like you are looking for your wallet, then once you are clear, end trip, lock doors and haul ass, and move on with the next trip.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> It is not your job. It is totally optional to wait. Either service will confirm this for you. The stops are for loading/unloading passengers any waiting you do beyond that is at your personal option or a private arrangement between you and the rider.
> 
> You can contact support and they will confirm you are welcome to end all rides at the first stop.


Yer just being a bad driver. You're in the customer service profession. I had my driver stop at Starbucks on the way to the airport. I would have been upset if he didn't. It was worth a 50$ tip to him on a 26$ ride. What comes around goes around. Be the decent person and do a nice thing for your customers


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I had one guy I picked up from a casino wanted me to take him home so he could shower and then take him to work.
He lived in a area where there's very few drivers if any. 
Told him no as I not getting paid to wait. He said he would give me $100 if I would wait and take him.
We ended up ripping the $100 in half. I got one half and he kept the other until he got back in the car.
He got back in and handed me the other half and off we went.
Took it to my bank and they gave me a fresh one.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MrMahogany said:


> I would happily find the Parking space nearest the door, and let them go get their beverage.
> 
> I would even ask them if they would like to wait in the car, and I will gladly go inside to get their order.
> 
> We gotta give the pax the best service possible. It's what they get when they pay us their hard earned money. Anything less is UberUnacceptable


I hope you are being sarcastic. Uber has been taking advantage of us and you should be definitely one of their most-beloved drivers. You should always think of yourself first (is what you receive from Uber reasonable?) before showing empathy to the passengers. If you are satisfied with the $0.08/min for the sole purpose of pleasing the passenger, you are the kindest person I have never seen. Please don't forget your car consumes gasoline too as long as the engine is on.



jazzapt said:


> I live in the land of Dunkin Donuts. I get many requests where pax want to go to Dunks and get a coffee. 90% of the time this is at 4am and pax is going to the airport.
> 
> So to me, I'd rather get paid $0.85 to wait 5 minutes and while pax gets a coffee, then getting paid nothing while waiting 10 - 15 minutes or more waiting on my next ride that I HOPE will go to the airport.


There will be a no for me. There are always Dunkin doughnuts in all US airports that I have been too. This is an evidence of how stingy and selfish passengers are to save themselves from another booking fee. I cannot care less about the rating issue. Feel free to give me one star.

At the rate of $0.6/mile in Houston, you may not want any airport trips.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Yer just being a bad driver. You're in the customer service profession. I had my driver stop at Starbucks on the way to the airport. I would have been upset if he didn't. It was worth a 50$ tip to him on a 26$ ride. What comes around goes around. Be the decent person and do a nice thing for your customers


Anybody asking me to wait at a grocery store, their kids daycare, their bank, liquor store, etc. is a bad customer and I don't want them to have anything but a bad experience trying to game the multiple stop feature on me. This isn't a "customer service" profession. Paxholes get a seat to sit in and transportation from point A to point B, that's it. Any lip or special requests and they can hit the bricks and find a new ride.

I too would stop for an airport run to get coffee. That's a reasonable customer. I am not going to wait for someone to shop and take them back home for $3.75 total. Their ride is over as soon as I lose sight of them.


----------

